
GitHub's GraphQL schema Visualized - rmatyszewski
https://www.useloom.com/share/aea6c32878364abf857b78dc3ee67f17
======
porphyrogene
So this is just a demonstration of your website? The video itself is not
useful for visualizing GitHub's GraphQL schema. Am I missing something?

~~~
rmatyszewski
this is a demo of open source project, would you like to see more?

~~~
porphyrogene
I was just confused because the title does not mention that it is a video and
the title is not descriptive of the content. I thought the submission may be
linking to the wrong thing or that there is a link to a pdf of the content on
the page that I failed to see.

Personally I do not find video to be a useful medium for displaying static
visual information. If I want to see how someone does a flip then sure but for
looking at code or diagrams I prefer text or something similar. A possible use
case for your project among developers might be demonstrating a bug. If
someone has a bug associated with their choice of operating system, for
example, it may be impossible for those who use other systems to reproduce and
excessively tedious to describe in text format. It could also be useful for
screen capture that is going to be turned into a gif for project
demonstration.

